
All InfoSec News in One Place - pat-jay
https://allinfosecnews.com/
======
ssag2
Needs an RSS feed.

~~~
Andaith
Features I'd like them to add:

* Timestamps on each article

* colour code issues across all sites (for example, all articles related to the ASUS hack could have a light pink background colour, to group them together)

~~~
A2017U1
Somewht off topic: Always amazed how many blogs, guides, etc have no
timestamp, even just a year would be enough for many things.

Have blindly followed blog posts on "how to install X to fix Y" only to soon
discover it's for versions over a decade old and causes all sorts of mayhem on
a modern OS.

------
aboutruby
No exploit-db and seclists?

